# Blackhawk holster for Surefire M6 question



## trailblazer (Jan 27, 2007)

Just got an M6 and thinking about getting a Blackhawk M6 holster. Do those of you who have used this holster give it a thumbs up or down? Does it have specific good/bad points? 
Thanks for your impressions,
Tom


----------



## mudhole (Jan 27, 2007)

I work at a blackhawk dealer and I'm going to say it's one nice piece of equipment.I've got alot of their other stuff and I've never been disapointed in any of their products . .except for the night ops line . . .


. . .bo bo surefires if you ask me.


----------



## seery (Jan 27, 2007)

The BH M6 holster is a well made product, no regrets owning one.

Only real complaint is I'd like to see the top bezel flap come down
further around the sides of the M6 to aid in shedding snow and water.
As is, it leaves a small open space on each side for the elements to
easily find a way in. A deal but not a big one.

Hope this was helpful.


----------



## bwaites (Jan 28, 2007)

I agree 100% with what Seery said, good piece of gear that falls a tiny bit short of great!

Bill


----------



## bagman (Jan 28, 2007)

I use one of these holsters for my Tigerlight and SF M3T and as above they are very good holsters.

My only complaint is that the buckle to adjust the retaining strap length gets loosened very easily if it snags on anything.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 28, 2007)

Anyone got a link for the M6 holster? Surefire M6 right? 
I tried searching for it and find some results about some other M6.

Are there any other viable holster solutions for the M6? I thought Surefire had something in the past but I don't seem to see any holsters for the M6.

edit : Ok, I think I found it. It looks great! Anyone know if Blackhawk ships international or if any other dealer carries it? (hopefully at the same price!)


----------



## trailblazer (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for your response's, I think i'll give one a try.
Tom


----------



## diggdug13 (Jan 28, 2007)

I had one and although I thought it was a great holester my M6 is scalloped and the holester isn't made for scalloped M6's so I had to return it as they don't have one that fits scalloped bezzles (as of Oct 06)

if they did re fit the holesters for scalloped bezzles I'll be the first in line to buy a new one.

doug


----------



## Size15's (Jan 28, 2007)

I have one. Does the job and has been doing so for years.
If I need to use it all the time I'd likely get a John Willis version for the better durability and more bespoke design.

Also fits SureFire M3T and other three-SF123A TurboHead models as well as the TigerLight 8" version.


----------



## LTXC^3 (Jan 28, 2007)

Hi Tom
Definitely a thumbs up on the Blackhawk M6 quality. Just as a heads-up, in case you purchased the SF M6-CB model, you might want to know the BH M6 top-flap will not completely close when holding that model. However it still covers most of the head and the retaining strap still does secure the flashlight. As Al's pictures show, it works well with others. It's a great holster for the right flashlight.
Good luck
Alec


----------



## cy (Jan 28, 2007)

size15, what's the john willis version you mention below? 

gotta a link? been needing a proper M6 holster for sometime. 



Size15's said:


> I have one. Does the job and has been doing so for years.
> If I need to use it all the time I'd likely get a John Willis version for the better durability and more bespoke design.


----------



## dizzy (Jan 28, 2007)

cy said:


> size15, what's the john willis version you mention below?
> 
> gotta a link? been needing a proper M6 holster for sometime.


I'm not sure if he has produced these yet, but I have asked him a few times and he said it was in the works.

I have not heard from him lately so maybe it's time to ask again. If anyone has heard from him, let us know.


----------



## PursuitSS (Jan 31, 2007)

I have the Blackhawk holster on my duty belt with the Surefire M6. One *WARNING*, if you have your tailcap screwed in far enough where you can activate the light by pressing the tailcap button you may activate it in the holster when you sit down in a car seat..................*BAD SITUATION!!!* It gets HOT REAL FAST! Trust me, I know.

PursuitSS


----------



## trailblazer (Jan 31, 2007)

The blackhawk holster has been discontinued and is no longer available. I Emailed John Willis a few days ago but haven't heard back yet...
Tom


----------



## john willis (Feb 1, 2007)

ok here it is. This is the prototype so there is a contrast in the colors. We do this so they dont get mixed up in the shop. Plus they are ugly and it keeps us from selling them or having friends walk off with them.

This is similar to the pouches we made for over a decade. Right now they will be priced at $35.00 but it might have to be raised a bit. We will make them as they are ordered like all of the other pouches. Dont e-mail and ask if we have any laying around because we wont. There is a standard 6 to 8 week delivery time on all of our items but we generally get small stuff out faster especially if its some thing we make a lot of. If you are going to order expect a 6 to 8 week deliver and bepleasantly surprised when it shows up earlier than that. Dont e-mail every day inquiring about a single light pouch that was just ordered and dont be upset when we dont reply to all of those e-mails about that light pouch that was just ordered. If you want the best product that you can buy We are the place to get it from. If you need to e-mail me every day untill it shows up I am probably not the place to get it.


----------



## dizzy (Feb 1, 2007)

Believe me guys, it will be worth the wait.

John, what colors will these be available in? I am in for one for sure and probably a cr123x6 holster also if you make it yet (still).

Thanks for responding to this thread and for making these. Also, when do you expect to get your website up and running with a list of products?


----------



## seery (Feb 2, 2007)

Looks nice John, very excited to give them a run.

Few questions if you don't mind.

1) Would it be possible for the top flap to come down lower
around the bezel to keep the elements out? Your's seem an
improvement over the Blackhawk, but still not far enough IMO.

2) Why did you decide to move the anchor point towards the
center of the holster vs. the top?

3) Will the velcro accomodate a 1.75" belt width?

4) How will be go about ordering, getting on a build list, and
making payment.

Thanks - seery


----------



## LEDcandle (Feb 2, 2007)

John Willis M6 holster is finally here! 

I personally think the anchor point is better there than all the way to the top. It's not so high that it sticks into your back, but not too low so that you can sit down and your light won't be in the way. Hanging it real low slung (like wearing a 2D Mag in a holster ring is a real nuisance when you want to sit.) 

Can the lower clip strap be made with adjustability? I'm afraid the CB version or a custom crowned M6 will cause the pouch to be unable to close fully.

I guess if its a mass order thingie, we'd have to settle for some things here and there. But from the past threads, it seems they can be a little customized, so probably we'd all get what we want


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 2, 2007)

that is kick but John! now i need to get me an M6 to go in it:laughing:. bot i cant wiat till i gewt an M6 so i can get one of these. truly great work again, and WELL worth the wait

Please keep up the great work John.:goodjob:


----------



## TheSteve (Feb 2, 2007)

Exactly what I've been waiting for! Go John!


----------



## john willis (Feb 3, 2007)

The lid is made that way so it will still open. If I make it lower I think you will find it harder to get the light out. The pouch is rather form fitted so its not sloppy. Its the same deal with the belt loop. With the loop being a bit lower you can actually open the lid up to get the light out when you need it. If we place the belt atachment higher you will find it harder to get the light out.

Seery---We can make your how ever you need it.

The male fstx buckle is adjustable anmost two inches which meens you get about an inch of upwards adjustment. 

The belt atachment will fit a belt fron 1.5" up to 2". They are made so that they also lock to the inside of any of my belts with velcro to keep them from sliding side to side.

To order them please e-mail me at: [email protected]

Do noy pm me with an order. I have lost a few pm's and also the site has gone down in the past. Make sure you tell me who you are from the forum also.

I am working on a web site but my time is better spent making gear right now. If you look at www.getoffthex.com you will see a ton of my new stuff by searching my name "john Willis". Here is a link to that forum where my picture thread is. It is over 8 pages long. http://getoffthex.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/9941012351/m/821105449


----------



## benchmade_boy (Feb 4, 2007)

JOHN- will the m6 holster also fit the M3T?

thanks!


----------



## cy (Feb 6, 2007)

email sent for one M6 holster...



john willis said:


> The lid is made that way so it will still open. If I make it lower I think you will find it harder to get the light out. The pouch is rather form fitted so its not sloppy. Its the same deal with the belt loop. With the loop being a bit lower you can actually open the lid up to get the light out when you need it. If we place the belt atachment higher you will find it harder to get the light out.
> 
> Seery---We can make your how ever you need it.
> 
> ...


----------



## dizzy (Feb 28, 2007)

I received my M6 holster Monday after ordering it on 2/15/07. That was lightning fast in my book for a custom olive drab holster.

As always, the quality is second to none. Now my M6 is fully protected and easily carried. Thank you John. More orders to come.


----------



## seery (Feb 28, 2007)

dizzy said:


> I received my M6 holster Monday after ordering it on 2/15/07. That was lightning fast in my book for a custom olive drab holster.
> 
> As always, the quality is second to none. Now my M6 is fully protected and easily carried. Thank you John. More orders to come.


 
Congrats...and boy was that fast  

Any pics to share???

Thanks.


----------



## seery (Feb 28, 2007)

double post


----------



## seery (Feb 28, 2007)

triple post


----------



## dizzy (Mar 2, 2007)

Here you go seery. Sorry they are not very clear. The top one looks to be the best focus of the three.  when it comes to taking pics.











And YES, my M6 is in there.


----------



## seery (Mar 3, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Here you go seery...And YES, my M6 is in there.


 
The final version appears to have better coverage between the top flap
and the lower section. Very important IMO for keeping out the elements.
Top notch work. Time to email John for a few builds.


----------



## seery (Apr 6, 2007)

Ordered and received (3) of John's Surefire M6 holsters. Fast turn
around time and absolutely top-notch gear, as good as it gets.


----------



## dizzy (Apr 6, 2007)

Did you get 3 different colors to keep the 3 different lamp assemblies in? Where are the pics? :lolsign:


----------



## seery (Apr 6, 2007)

dizzy said:


> Did you get 3 different colors to keep the 3 different lamp assemblies in? Where are the pics? :lolsign:


Ordered two blacks and an ACU. One of the blacks was for a friend who
had since sold his M6, in turn I sold the extra black...MISTAKE!

Just emailed John about two more. This time will go with another black and
an OD like yours. If that OD is as nice in person as the pics, gotta have one.

Just changed from a PC to Mac and haven't mastered pics in/out yet, haven't
even figured out how to get all my old pics onto the new Mac!


----------



## Nebula (Apr 6, 2007)

Seery - I recently received three of these holsters that I asked John to fit to my Mag 1D lights. John's work is excellent in every way, and the fit is perfect for 1D Mag lights. If you have Mag 1D John now has the template to build more. Just thought I would share this information. Kirk 




seery said:


> The final version appears to have better coverage between the top flap
> and the lower section. Very important IMO for keeping out the elements.
> Top notch work. Time to email John for a few builds.


----------



## seery (Apr 6, 2007)

Nebula said:


> Seery - I recently received three of these holsters that I asked John to fit to my Mag 1D lights. John's work is excellent in every way, and the fit is perfect for 1D Mag lights. If you have Mag 1D John now has the template to build more. Just thought I would share this information. Kirk


Kirk - Thanks for the heads up on that, much appreciated.

Only problem I see is John's gear becomes as addicting as
the lights we put in them! :naughty:


----------



## tussery (Apr 6, 2007)

I just ordered my M6 pouch I am looking forward to getting it. If I like it enough I will have to see if he can work with me on building a holster for my HK P2000 X200B combo.


----------



## seery (May 15, 2007)

Received a few more of John's Surefire M6 holsters. The usual incredible
quality and IMO very fast build and delivery time on these.

Keep up the great work JW and thanks for doing what you do.


----------



## adamr999 (Jun 15, 2007)

I just received one of John's M6 pouches, and I only have one word WOW.
If you have an M6 you need one of these pouches!


----------



## adamr999 (Jun 15, 2007)

Just received one of John's M6 pouches and I have only one word, WOW.
If you have an M6 you need one of these pouches!:twothumbs


----------

